

Tell HN: Twitter blocking links to https://thedaywefightback.org/international/  - buro9

Currently, if you try to put a link to https:&#x2F;&#x2F;thedaywefightback.org&#x2F;international&#x2F; in a tweet your tweet is declined with the error message:<p>&quot;Oops! A URL in your Tweet appears to link to a page that has spammy or unsafe content.&quot;<p>Following their &quot;Learn more&quot; link takes you here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;support.twitter.com&#x2F;articles&#x2F;90491-my-website-is-being-flagged-as-malware-or-spam<p>But Google Safe Browsing reports the destination as not suspicious, only Twitter are blocking it.<p>I&#x27;ve reported it via https:&#x2F;&#x2F;support.twitter.com&#x2F;forms&#x2F;spam but really do not believe the report will be looked at in a timely way and the time critical nature of the campaign means that I hope if this gets prominence on HN that someone at Twitter will look at it and ensure all URLs to that domain are white-listed (or at least removed from their current black-list).
======
Peroni
Looks like you're right -
[http://i.imgur.com/SLpT55V.png](http://i.imgur.com/SLpT55V.png)

------
leashless
Not censored here.

